
Odoo Studio: build business apps in minutes - pinky07
https://www.odoo.com/page/studio
======
pinky07
And here is the youtube video to see it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCvFZrrQq7k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCvFZrrQq7k)

